# Another Croatian delight!



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Gentlemen (and ladies),

On New Years Eve, the postman delivered an anxiously awaited package.
The arrival of this custom made beauty gave me one more reason to celebrate.

Shortly before the holiday, I asked E.G. To build me a catty around Nathan M's.
Axiom design, tailored to my specs. (blue micarta with wood palm swells
and finger grooves for TTF shooting). I gave him free aesthetic reign and this is
what he came up with. Needless to say that I am pleased with the outcome.

What a great shooter it is, but you already know that since the Axiom has a well 
deserved reputation. It inspired many spin offs (as this one) and has an avid following.
This baby accommodates 23.5 mm.(TTF) and 19 mm.(OTT) bands. 
Fork tips are 10.5mm. thick with a 52mm. fork gap. I have a few of Nathan M's.
Axioms which I really like, but nothing beats a made to measure SS.

E.G. is a talented young craftsman whose work deserves words of high praise. 
I am glad to have put in an early order as I'm sure he'll have many requests this year.
Thank you Erwin, you've done well!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

What a beauty!


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

This guy has talent! Im currently awaiting a few projects this is really badass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks a lot, sir  I appreciate your feedback 

Also, Thank you guys!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Downright regal. You shoot this one between puffs on a fine cigar and after a gentlemanly draw from a snifter of cognac...

James Bond would carry this slingshot.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Enjoy the new beauty!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations  Looks very nice!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

One of the best SS ever seen!!!!


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Brilliant E.G really nice work buddy


----------



## Fletch (Oct 1, 2015)

Beautiful work............


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

mogthy fine! I love the light accent in the fork on the micarta and the good hole layout

looks like an animal with markings  very alive


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

First class craftsmanship


----------

